# P226 Caliber Change



## DrRez (Jul 3, 2012)

If I had a p226 in 9mm what would be involved and what would I have to get to switch it to .40 s&w? Im hoping just another barrel.


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

I imagine you would have the same issue as Glock.outside diameter of 40 barrel is larger than 9 and won't fit slide.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It would require a complete slide, barrel, and recoil spring assembly. There is a caliber kit available, not cheap, but cheaper than another 226.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

You would need the caliber conversion kit, on the upside once you have the kit you can shoot 357 sig by just changing the barrel.


----------

